

Patent blogger Florian Mueller lands funding from Microsoft - patrickaljord
https://twitter.com/#!/mattcutts/status/124904859479707648

======
nextparadigms
I didn't think his credibility could drop below zero. Guess I was wrong.
Microsoft and Florian Mueller are a good match.

